# †قصة حياة امنا ايرينى بالصوت †



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

كلنا سمعنا عن امنا ايرنى تماف ايرينى ... وسيرتها العطرة




دى قديسة عظيمة جدا جدا جدا .... وحياتها مليانة فضايل 

يا ريت يا ريت ربنا يفتح عيونا ونستفيد من حياتها 



اتفضلوا 


http://www.4shared.com/file/10214407/fbf7a078/____.html

يا رب كلنا نتعلم من تماف ونطبق فى حياتنا 




ورجاء رجاء رجاء محبة ... اى حد يقدر يجيب اى حاجة عن تماف ما يتاخرش على اخواتة


----------



## shadyos (1 مارس 2007)

> كلنا سمعنا عن امنا ايرنى تماف ايرينى ... وسيرتها العطرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يظهر من خلال قديسيه 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (4 مارس 2007)

معقول محدش حمل القصه


----------



## فيكتور حسني كامل (6 مارس 2007)

نشكركم علي كل ما يقدم  ونرجو أن تفيدونا عن موقع دير ابو سيفن بمصر القديمه لو كان موجود لدي اي صديق وشكرااااااااااااااً


----------



## ماروميرو (16 مارس 2007)

ميرسي ليك كتيييييييييييير انا كان نفسى من زمان اعرف قصة امنا ايرينى ربنل يعوض تعب محبتك بركاتها تكون معانا.


----------



## ماروميرو (16 مارس 2007)

وجارى التحميييييييييل


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا


----------



## sabry (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †قصة حياة امنا ايرينى بالصوت †*

سلام يا اخ مينا ربنا يعوضك على تعبك 
بسى انا مش عارف اعمل حاجة 
ياريت تتعب وتشرح لى 
مشكور


----------



## totty (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †قصة حياة امنا ايرينى بالصوت †*

يا مينا تقريبا مش شغال
وميرسى لتعبك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †قصة حياة امنا ايرينى بالصوت †*

يا جماعه الينك بتاعها اتشال انا هرفعها على موقع تانى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †قصة حياة امنا ايرينى بالصوت †*

ده اللين اللى شغال http://www.4shared.com/file/16124480/fae8297


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †قصة حياة امنا ايرينى بالصوت †*

*اللينك ده شغال وسهل جدا فى التحميل http://www.4shared.com/file/16124480/fae8297
حملوا واى استفسار انا فى الخدمة*​


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جميله جدا
شكرا ليك يا مينا
بجد انا دى بموت فيها


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

يا مينا تقريبا مش شغال
وميرسى لتعبك
​


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

يا مينا تقريبا مش شغال
وميرسى لتعبك


----------

